# which model



## brenh2002 (Jul 30, 2009)

we are actively looking for a hobby, but which model? can you guys help ? the layout we want is as follows, ;in the rear,, we either want a double bed, or the model that has 2 singles, either would do, must have the large fridge, must have a totally separate shower, lounge area at front we want 2 long seats facing each other. which models do you lads suggest? if we cant get what we want in a hobby , we will look for this spec in the hymer range. cheers in advance


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Your description fits a 750 exactly !


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

750ELC... Single beds with rear bathroom. It has got everything you describe. We love ours to bits.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll second that, we have the ELC as well. Having floor space the whole length of the van makes it feel very spacious. We've removed the fixed table as well and use a folding Colman table for our meals.
The only draw back for me is by having the two single beds and bathroom at the rear we've not got a garage, there has to be a compromise somewhere :wink:


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Brenh2002
We have the Hobby 750FML(2006) with rear french bed and bathroom.
As it so happens I am presently preparing it for sale or trade in.
We have just come back from Croatia and Slovenia. We are going to downsize even though we love this motorhome to bits.
However we are a long way from you. 
If you wish I can send you a pm with the full spec and cost so that you can see what is available and compare.
Ian


----------

